# GTR34 MFD unit



## bala888 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,

GTR34 MFD unit to R34 GTT anyone done this before.

Cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You need to read the rules, no selling until 50 posts and 3 months on the register. Your post will most likely be deleted as it's deemed to be selling.

EDIT: Just noticed joined in Jan 2011 but 49 posts short. Don't spam to 50!


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

I've fitted a MFD to my GTT, there's plenty info on how to do it, I just searched with Google, the hard part is getting an MFD.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

turbob12 said:


> I've fitted a MFD to my GTT, there's plenty info on how to do it, I just searched with Google, the hard part is getting an MFD.


He was trying to sell one, hence my post and his edit.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

I thought that but wasn't sure because of his edit. Ebay would be his best bet.


----------



## bala888 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have manage to find the link. HKSkylineclub. they have done it before.


----------

